
Laravel resigns from PHP-FIG - tommica
https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/php-fig/HWX2IeiRx9Y
======
alexbilbie
Larval isn't the only group leaving; Guzzle, Propane, SabreDAV and Doctrine
have left too.

Reading the mailing list and some other threads on /r/php there seems to be an
opinion that the FIG did excellent work creating the autoloader, code style,
logging and HTTP Message standards however other recommendations such as
caching massively expanded in scope with little community input.

Also the signal to noise ratio on the mailing list was very high resulting in
a laborious and off-putting read trying to catch up.

------
kyriakos
The problem is that their newer standards are "too standardised" leaving very
little room for the frameworks to differentiate themselves. Add to that the
drama that comes with any PHP related development and you can understand the
outcome.

------
Tiquor
Struck me as a group struggling to continue to justify its existence.
Excellent work on code style and auto loading and other areas though and I
hope the community continues to look toward those resources.

